# Trapped gas....what the heck can you do?



## SKZ

Anyone have any suggestions as to what to do when you are hugely bloated and do not pass gas (but would kill to do so...







) There has to be some methods I am missing! Thanks!


----------



## FinallySolved

I'll assume the gas is not in your stomach, but lower. Here is what I do: First, go pee so you don't have that pressure. Then, lie on your back. Take a few seconds to relax. Breathe deeply during this process. Use 2 fingers (index and middle) on each hand to push on the upper abdomen, right where the ribcage meets. Hold that for a few seconds. You may feel some gas move around some. Keep pushing while you slowly move downward with your hand, adding another finger or two. Add another couple of fingers as you slowly spread out your fingers so that you cover more area and spread out with the ribcage. Once you are to a point where you have spread out your fingers as far as possible, start to move back towards your waist, slowly closing your fingers back downward, towards your lower abdomen. Listen to hear (or feel) if you moved any gas around--focus on that one spot and push a bit harder there. Continue moving downward and collapsing your fingers. Hopefully, you will have moved some gas around and conclude with a nice fart.







Lather, rinse, repeat...To supplement the above, if you were to draw the shape your hands make, it would be a diamond, as you start at one point, spread out both hands and fingers and get to a wide point, and then start to move back towards one point. Sometimes it helps if you poke around a bit first, trying to figure out where the gas is. Moving it anywhere--up or down--sometime helps the pain.That's what helps me. Of course, you can modify it any way works for you...good luck.Added: One more thing I thought of that helps: exercise. Specifically, an aerobic exercise like elliptical followed by some ab crunches.


----------



## heidiw

I have this problem alot...I usually lay on the floor on my belly, with one leg bent up by my belly and that usually gets it moving...than after I pass wind I move the other leg up..it seems to work for me...hope you find something that works for you


----------



## 1Rosa

things that help me:-going on a walk-stretching-leg lifts (lying on my side and lifting legs up, or kneeling and liting legs straight up and/or back)-different, simple yoga moves that involve twisting-lying on my back and move my legs like I am peddling a bicycle


----------



## Heva

I have found walking helps get rid of gas. Though this does not help at night time-I want to know who can help at night? my stomach is just gurgling all night and i am on sleeping pills


----------



## annie7

and then there's the butt up position where you crouch down on your hands and knees, resting on your forearms. rest your head down on the floor in between your foremans with your butt up---not too dignified perhaps but it works. and if it doesn't work i flip over and try laying on the floor with one leg bent toward my stomach like Heidi suggested. or laying on whichever side seems to contain the trapped gas (usually the left side) and curling up in a fetal position. i also use those microwavable heating pads--heat it up and strap it on and either walk around with it on my belly or lay down with it resting on the affected area. Heva--when gas is hurting me when i try to sleep, i heat up one of these pads and go to sleep with it either strapped on or lying on the part that hurts.


----------



## karena

This has probably been posted somewhere before but I find hydrotherapy works very well, more of a relaxation technique but its worth a try for sure! First of all STOP ALL EATING and DRINKING soon as the symptoms begin. Also get the kids occupied or with the spouse if you have any, to do this effectively1) Fill the bathtub full to the tippy top of water, high as it will go. Pour some essential oil or bath scents in the water to induce relaxation (I like to use lavender scented anything)2) Take some deep breaths, then simply start rolling around in the water slowly. 3) Lie upside down so your belly is facing the bottom of the tub. You should be partially afloat when you lay this way. As you lie in the water in this position, breathe deeply. This should produce a significant amount of bubbles in the water







but...whatever it takes to reduce the pain, right?Stay in the water as long as possible doing this. It might not get the gassiness out completely But offers a good amount of relief. (As I sit here feeling horrible from eating an orange after lunch WOOPS. TRIGGER FOOD. BIG PAIN







)Karena


----------

